# Southwest georgia retriever club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

2,3,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,20

16 total


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Open callbacks: 2,3,4,5,6,9,10,11,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,34,35,36,37,38,39,41,43,47,48,51,55,56,57,58,59,60,65,66


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby placements

1st-#7 Coast/Marks (derby list)
2nd-#17 Pace/Curtis
3rd-#8 Deck Her/Hays
4rd-#14 Joshua/Curtis
RJ-#12 Honor/Curtis
Jams-2, 9, 18, 19, 20

Had a good time judging. Congratulations to all.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

My boy Coast does it again! A first, a fourth and another first in three trials. Derby list at 16 months old. Nice.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Valarie and Coast. A great team.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,5,9,10,14,16,17,21,22,25,26,28,29,31,35,36,37,38,47,55,57,58,60,65,66 

26 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,5,8,9,11,12,13,16,19,22,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,34

22 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,3,5,9,11,12,13,16,19,22,24,25,27,28,29,30,31 ,32,34

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,14,16,17,21,22,25,31,35,36,38,60,66

13 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,3,9,11,13,22,25,29,30,31,34

11 total


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck Gregg and Reese!

Chris


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st -#1 Pow O/H Benjy Griffith (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#9 Dozer O/H Bruce Hall
3rd-#29 Luke O/H Karen McCullah
4th-#30 Levi O/H Susan Exo
RJ-#11 Jane Dunn

JAMS- 34,31,25,13

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#25 Blue H/Al Arthur O/ Bill & Sara Goldstein (Qual for Natl Open)
2nd-#22 Jäger H/ Wayne Curtis O/Steve Barber
3rd-#60 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla 
4th-#14 Edge H/Steve Yozamp O/Brad Bellmore & Rick Anderson
RJ- 38 Tex H/Al Arthur O/Kate 
JAMS- 66,36,35,21,16

Congrats to All!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st -#1 Pow O/H Benjy Griffith (Qual for Natl Am)
> 2nd-#9 Dozer O/H Bruce Hall
> ...



WAY TO GO MS McCULLAH...MOST EXCELLENT


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> WAY TO GO MS McCULLAH...MOST EXCELLENT


Thank you! Luke was a very good boy this weekend!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris Videtto said:


> Good luck Gregg and Reese!
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, This was our first trial to finish and we got a greenie!

It was awesome to watch my friend Karen and her boy Luke run a great trial.
They only train one or two days a week and got third against a strong field. Whooo Hooo!!!!


----------

